# Need Recommendations for Carving/Mogul Board



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd suggest Bi-ax with carbon. Here are two great deals under $300:
  

Bi-ax glass for easy "turnability" and the carbon for overall pop and "life"


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

ask carl jones over at Mogul Snowboarding - he seems to know his stuff when it comes to the bumps.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh jesus, that dude can sure ride hero moguls. He's not going to hack it on real runs like Drunken Frenchman, KT 22, Gunbarrel, just to name a few if that is what they consider mogul runs in the video. 

Here's some advice from an ex mogul junkie. I go for pow more often, but once or twice a season I'll blow through a serious mogul run to scare the hell out of the skiers.

For mogul riding, and I can ride 'em, get a good solid stick that has good dampening and is stable. The Neversummer Titan or Unity Dominion are going to be two boards that chew them up and spit them out. You have to be on top of your game with those boards, but they'll do what you want, ie turn on a dime. 

The Flow Infinite and K2 Podium would be other boards that would charge in moguls.

A +-30 stance? WTF is that? I ride ducky and that is a rather extreme duck stance by any standard. 

Suburban's Capita recommedations may be good ones too. I have no experience with Capita but he generally gives out solid advice. 

Get some solid bindings to go with whatever you get. Don't skimp.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Oh jesus, that dude can sure ride hero moguls. He's not going to hack it on real runs like Drunken Frenchman, KT 22, Gunbarrel, just to name a few if that is what they consider mogul runs in the video.


Are you kidding? This guy's _*"Ranked #1 on moguls with a snowboard"*_ it says so right on his webpage!

Are you gonna argue with number 1? In the WORLD? I mean you're just a supermoderator, this dude's a *CEO!!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

true_richard said:


> ask carl jones over at Mogul Snowboarding - he seems to know his stuff when it comes to the bumps.


is it just me or does Carl seem like a bit of a tool?


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone who can possibly take mogul riding seriously has to be a tool... those videos were putting me to sleep.

Why would you purposely ride moguls?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

LouG said:


> Anyone who can possibly take mogul riding seriously has to be a tool... those videos were putting me to sleep.
> 
> Why would you purposely ride moguls?


I looked at the vids too and thought they were kind of lame.

Moguls?? the ones in the vids are tiny :laugh:

Riding moguls on a snowboard can be fun and challenge the most skilled snoboarder.. its all about mindset; just like riding steezy freestyle is a mindset.
Its just another fun thing to do on a plank.

Let's see someone riding house sized moguls....say Squaw Valley KT-22???


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

i hadn't watched the videos before.

um, yeah... small moguls fo sho. the one vid that's titled "typical mogul run" looks like you could flat board it for a bumpy speed run just for shits & giggles.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

true_richard said:


> i hadn't watched the videos before.
> 
> um, yeah... small moguls fo sho. the one vid that's titled "typical mogul run" looks like you could flat board it for a bumpy speed run just for shits & giggles.


Seriously. Those "moguls" where shallow as hell.


----------

